# أخبار حول العالم عن الطاقة المتجددة



## محمد.المصري (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
​

هذا الموضوع الغرض منه تقديم كل ما هو جديد و متطور في علم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة و تقديم بعض الأفكار التي تستخدمها بعض الدول 




لذلك نأمل من كل عضو اضافة شيء جديد من الطاقة المتجددة الذي لفت انتباهه في هذا الموضوع



لكى يستفاد الجميع من خبرات بعض


و بالتوفيق لجميع الوطن العربي بإذن الله​


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*
محاولات لتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الطاقة البديلة *​ 

*
فرنسا عام 2020 *
​ تحاول فرنسا توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، وهي تنوي الوصول إلى إنتاج ما يعادل  ثلاثة ونصفاً في المائة من حاجتها من الكهرباء بحلول عام 2020 عن طريق مصادر الطاقة البديلة.
استخدام طاقة امواج البحر للحصول على الكهرباء 
المصدر على رابط *- YouTube*
*محاولات لتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الطاقة البديلة بفرنسا‎ *






*السعودية عام 2020*

عتزم المملكة استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد عشرة في المئة من احتياجاتها للكهرباء بحلول سنة 2020، لتصبح بذلك أكبر مصدر للطاقة الشمسية في العالم، وتأتي هذه الخطوة تماشياً مع سعي الحكومة إلى توليد هذا الكم من الطاقة الشمسية.وتوقعت تقارير أن يوفر قطاع الطاقة الشمسية المُنشَأ حديثاً في المملكة حوالى خمسة عشر ألف فرصة عمل جديدة، بالإضافة إلى التشجيع على تطوير المزارع الشمسية وانشاءِ مصانع معالجة وجمع مواد الخام وغيرها من المرافق 
ذات الصلة. 

*المصدر على الرابط* *-فيديو*

*السعودية أكبر مصدر للطاقة الشمسية في 2020 - اخبار الآن*​ 






*مصر عام 2020*
​ مصر: حصة الطاقة المتجددة عشرين في المئة بحلول عام 2020​ القاهرة - مارسيل نصر​ الخميس ٢٧ سبتمبر ٢٠١٢​ أفاد تقرير أعده خبراء في الطاقة المتجددة بأن مصر وضعت استراتيجية تستهدف رفع حصة الطاقة المتجددة بنسبة 20 في المئة من الطاقة المنتجة بحلول  عام 2020، وبأن الطاقة الشمسية تأتي في مقدم أولويات قطاع الكهرباء.​ واستعرض التقرير الدعم الذي أبداه الاتحاد الأوروبي في هذا الإطار. وأشار إلى خطة الطاقة الشمسية المتوسطية المزمع تنفيذها في إطار اتفاق الاتحاد من أجل المتوسط الذي سبق أن أطلقته مصر وفرنسا لوضع استراتيجية لمشاريع انتاج الطاقة الشمسية في الصحراء المصرية.​ وأضاف أن خطة استغلال هذه الطاقة في جنوب المتوسط تستهدف تغطية حاجات الدول الأوروبية من الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال نقلها بين الدول بواسطة شبكات تربط كل الأطراف بين الشمال الأفريقي ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي، لا سيما أن الربط العربي حقق 90 في المئة في الشبكة الآسيوية والأفريقية.​ وأكد أن وزارة الكهرباء المصرية شرعت في تنفيذ عدد من مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة، كإنشاء محطة لتوليد الكهرباء من الرياح بقدرة 200 ميغاوات، وأخرى شمسية حرارية بقدرة 50 ميغاوات، إضافة إلى محطة ثالثة للخلايا الفوتوفولتية بقدرة 20 ميغاوات.​ ولفت إلى مشروع «ديزرتك» الذي تتبناه مجموعة من الشركات الألمانية، ويستهدف استغلال الإمكانات الهائلة من الطاقة الشمسية والرياح المتوافرة في صحراء دول البحر المتوسط لنقلها إلى مستهلكي الطاقة في أوروبا، وتوفير طاقة كهربائية دائمة لدول الشمال الأفريقي والشرق الأوسط وتصديرها إلى أوروبا.​ وأوضح أن المشاريع الجديدة ستسمح للقطاع الخاص بالمشاركة الفعالة لاستغلال الطاقات المتجددة في مصر، وأن الدعوة مفتوحة للشركات الاستثمارية لإنشاء مشاريع بنظام «بي أو أو».​ وفي مجال مشاركة القطاع الخاص في استغلال الرياح لإنتاج الكهرباء، لفت التقرير إلى أن المرحلة الأولى من أول مزرعة رياح للقطاع الخاص بدأت بالفعل، وتقوم بإنشائها إحدى الشركات الايطالية في مصر بقدرة 120 ميغاوات، لإمداد مصانعها بالطاقة الكهربائية. وتأتي المزرعة دعماً للتعاون المصري-الإيطالي المتميز وتنفيذاً لمذكرة التفاهم الموقعة بين الجانبين.​ 

*المصدر على الرابط
**Al Hayat-مصر: حصة الطاقة المتجددة 20 في المئة بحلول عام 2020*

*
*

​


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 فبراير 2013)

*"آيرينا" تطلق خريطة طريق لمضاعفة حصة الطاقة المتجددة في 2030*

[h=2]"آيرينا" تطلق خريطة طريق لمضاعفة حصة الطاقة المتجددة في 2030[/h]
*العربية.نت* .... 15 يناير 2013م 


*أطلقت الوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة "آيرينا"، أمس، خريطة طريق دولية للطاقة المتجددة، وذلك ضمن فعاليات الجمعية العامة للوكالة والمنعقدة في أبوظبي حالياً. ووفق خريطة الطريق المعلنة، فإن هدف مضاعفة حصة الطاقة المتجددة بحلول عام 2030 ممكنة التحقيق، ولكن ذلك يتطلب العمل على تسريع الجهود المبذولة لتحقيق ذلك الغرض.

وتشهد الجمعية العامة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة، حضور 150 دولة في اجتماع هو الأهم من نوعه على مستوى العالم، فيما يتعلق بسياسات الطاقة المتجددة، بحسب بيان صحافي أمس.

وتعمل خريطة الطريق الخاصة بالطاقة المتجددة لعام 2030 على جمع الخبراء وصناع القرار من مختلف أنحاء العالم، لتقييم الفجوة بين التوقعات الحالية للطاقة المتجددة والأهداف التي تم تحديدها في مبادرة "الطاقة المستدامة للجميع" التي أطلقها الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.

وتظهر النتائج الأولية الحاجة لتسريع عمليات الاستثمار في مجالات توليد الطاقة المتجددة، وتوسيع شبكات الطاقة والطاقة الحيوية المستدامة، واستخدام الطاقة المتجددة في توليد الحرارة، كي يكون بالإمكان تحقيق الأهداف المحددة، إذ يتوجب أن يشهد توليد الطاقة المتجددة زيادة تتجاوز المعدلات السنوية لتصل إلى 150 جيجاوات مقارنة بالزيادة التي بلغت 110 جيجاوات لعام 2011، وفقاً لصحيفة "الاتحاد" الإماراتية. 

وقال عدنان أمين المدير العام للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة: "ترسم خريطة طريق الطاقة المتجددة لعام 2030 صورة للتحديات التي تواجهنا في تحقيق أهدافنا المتمثلة في مضاعفة حصة الطاقة المتجددة على مستوى العالم، ولكن النواحي الإيجابية المتمثلة في انخفاض التكاليف وانتشار التكنولوجيا وتطبيق الدول للسياسات المناسبة، تجعل هذه الأهداف ممكنة، ومع توافر الإرادة السياسية، فإن الوصول إلى عالم يستخدم طاقة متجددة نظيفة يمكن أن يصبح في متناول أيدينا".

إلى ذلك، أعلنت الصين أمس أنها سوف تنضم إلى المنظمة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة (آيرينا).

وتمثل هذه الخطوة علامة فارقة في الجهود الدولية الساعية لمضاعفة حصة الطاقة المتجددة على مستوى العالم بحلول عام 2030.

وبانضمام الصين، التي تعد إحدى أهم الدول في مجال تصنيع واستخدام وسائل توليد طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية والطاقة المائية تكون الوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة، قد خطت خطوة مهمة نحو جعل الوكالة منظمة عالمية شاملة تضم معظم دول العالم حيث تشمل عضويتها حالياً 160 دولة.

وجاء الإعلان عن انضمام الصين للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة ضمن فعاليات المؤتمر العام للوكالة والمنعقد في أبوظبي حاليا.

وقال ليو تشي وكيل إدارة الطاقة الوطنية في الصين: "تتطلع الصين قدماً لتصبح عضواً كامل العضوية في الوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة وللعمل مع كافة الدول لتحقيق إنجازات أكبر في مجال الطاقة المتجددة على مستوى العالم".

وتعتبر الصين أكبر منتج للطاقة في العالم، حيث تبلغ قدرتها الإنتاجية من الطاقة الكهربائية 1140 جيجاوات، وتعمل بشكل متزايد على رفع قدراتها من الطاقة المتجددة لتلبية الطلب المتزايد الذي يفرضه النمو السريع لاقتصادها.

والصين هي الدولة الأولى في العالم من حيث استغلال طاقة المياه والرياح، حيث تنتج 249 جيجاوات من طاقة المياه، و63 جيجاوات من طاقة الرياح وهي الدولة الأسرع نمواً في زيادة قدرات طاقة المياه وطاقة الرياح سنوياً.

وبلغت قدرة إنتاج الصين للكهرباء باستخدام الألواح الشمسية الكهرضوئية 7 جيجاوات، ويمثل ذلك زيادة هائلة بلغت عشرة أضعاف خلال سنتين، كما أن الصين هي إحدى أهم الدول في مجال تصنيع تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وطاقة المياه.

وقال عدنان أمين: "يمثل قرار الصين بالانضمام إلى الوكالة حدثاً مهماً وعلامة فارقة في الجهود الدولية المبذولة لتعزيز قطاع الطاقة المتجددة، ونشعر بالرضا للثقة التي أبدتها الصين بوكالتنا وأتطلع قدماً لمشاركتهم الفعالة في الجهود العالمية الساعية للوصول إلى مستقبل تتوفر فيه الطاقة المتجددة النظيفة للجميع".*


المصدر .. *العربية.نت*


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 فبراير 2013)

*نحو 2.2 تريليون دولار حجم الطاقة المتجددة في 2020*

* 

نحو 2.2 تريليون دولار حجم الطاقة المتجددة في 2020*​ 




13/01/2013 










​

أكد الدكتور شي تشنغ رونغ الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة «صن تك» الصينيّة المتخصصة في مجال الطاقة النظيفة أن حجم قطاع الطاقة المتجددة سيبلغ قيمته 22 تريليون دولار بحلول عام 2020.



 2 مليار دولار في مشروع طاقة شمسية بسلطنة عمان 
 أكوا السعودية تفوز بعقد ب 500 مليون دولار لمحطة شمسية بالمغرب 
 اتفاق مصرى هندى على تشغيل قرية مصرية بالطاقة الشمسية 
 
واضاف ان حصة الطاقة الشمسية صغيرة نسبياً لكنها ستبلغ نحو 25 % بحلول عام 2050, واوضح في هذا السياق أن تكلفة الألواح الشمسية كانت تبلغ قبل 10 سنوات 6 دولارات لكل واط، بينما وصلت كلفة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية إلى 0,60 دولار لكل كيلوواط ساعي.

ونجح قطاع الطاقة الشمسية في العديد من بلدان العالم ببلوغ تكلفة تعادل الوقود الأحفوري, ومن المتوقع أن تصل الطاقة الكهربائية الشمسية في الشبكات إلى نسبة مكافئة تبلغ 50 % من الأسواق العالمية بحلول عام 2015.

وتؤدي مواصلة عمليات الابتكار إلى انخفاض تكلفة الألواح الشمسية في الوقت الذي ترتفع فيه كلفة الوقود الأحفوري، وهو ما سيجعل من الطاقة الشمسية قادرة على تقديم أسعار تنافسية بصورة متواصلة.

وفي نفس السياق, صرح رئيس مجلس كهرباء الصين ليو تشن يا ان قدرات الصين في طاقة الرياح والطاقة الكهرومائية باتت الأكبر في العالم ، وتوسعت قدرة صناعة طاقة الرياح في الصين بسرعة خلال العقد الماضي لتحقيق نمو سنوي يربو على 60%، وأن الرصيد التراكمي بلغ الآن 118 ضعفا عما كانت عليه قبل 10 سنوات لتضع بذلك الصين في صدارة العالم في طاقة الرياح.

وأدركت العديد من دول العالم أن الطاقة المتجددة هي السبيل الأمثل لمواجهة تحديات المستقبل في يوم سوف ينضب فيه البترول لا محالة, هذا بالإضافة إلي المخاطر الجسيمة التي قد تنتج عن استخدام الطاقة النووية في توليد الكهرباء.

المصدر ​


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فارس الفكر (13 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير
ويا ريت تنزل اخر اخبار اختراعات الطاقة النظيفه​


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 مايو 2013)

*تقرير: مصر أكثر «جاذبية» في الطاقة المتجددة.. والدولة تعتمد عليها بنسبة 1.2%*

[h=1]تقرير: مصر أكثر «جاذبية» في الطاقة المتجددة.. والدولة تعتمد عليها بنسبة 1.2%[/h]


يوجد اتجاه عالمي نحو اللجوء إلى مصادر الطاقة المتجددة التي تتميز باستمرارية وجودها وعدم نفادها، مثل طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية، حيث تمثل مصادر الطاقة المتجددة نحو 16.7% من إجمالي إمدادات الطاقة على مستوى العالم، وفقًا لتقديرات 2011، بإجمالي طاقة قدرها 1360 جيجا وات مقارنة بنحو1260 جيجاوات عام 2010، أي بزيادة قدرها 8%، ولذلك نلاحظ أيضا أن إجمالي الاستثمارات العالمية في مجال الطاقة المتجددة تزايدت حتى بلغت 275 مليار دولار عام 2011.

وتمتلك مصر موارد للطاقة المتجددة تفتح آفاقًا واعدة للتوسع والاستثمار، إذ وضعها تقرير مؤسسة «إرنست آند يونج»، الصادر في فبراير 2013، في الترتيب 29 بين 40 دولة تضمنها مؤشر الدول الأكثر جاذبية في قطاع الطاقة المتجددة « ARI»، والذي تصدرته الصين بإجمالي درجات 70.1، فيما جاءت مصر في الترتيب الثاني بين الدول العربية بعد المغرب التي احتلت المرتبة 25، فيما احتلت تونس المرتبة الـ34، والإمارات 35، والسعودية 37.
كانت أعلى درجات الجاذبية لدى مصر في كل من قطاعي الطاقة الشمسية المركزة Solar CSP ، والرياح البريةOnshore wind ، اللذين حصلت فيهما على 45 درجة، لتأتي في الترتيب الـ 30 ضمن مؤشر الطاقة الشمسية، و28 في مؤشر الرياح الذي ارتفعت فيه درجة واحدة عن التقرير السابق، بسبب الإعلان عن خطط لطرح مناقصة لحق استخدام أراضٍ في منطقة خليج السويس لبناء محطات رياح ستصل قدراتها إلى نحو 600 ميجاوات.
وتشير الإحصاءات إلى اعتماد مصر على خليط من موارد الطاقة أغلبها من الوقود الحفري بنسبة 98.8% بينما تعتمد بنسبة 1.2% فقط على المصادر المتجددة الأخرى في الحصول على احتياجاتها من الطاقة اللازمة للأغراض التنموية المختلفة، ما يعني الحاجة لاستثمار تلك الموارد التي تحتاج إلى إرادة سياسية وإدارة اقتصادية لتعظيم الاستفادة منها خلال الفترة المقبلة، ولعل أهمها الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح.
وتعتبر مصر إحدى دول منطقة الحزام الشمسي الأكثر مناسبة لتطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية، فتظهر إحصاءات الأطلس الشمسي الصادر، في عام 1991، أن متوسط الإشعاع الشمسي المباشر العمودي تتراوح شدته بين 2000-3200 كيلووات.ساعة/م2/السنة من شمالها إلى جنوبها، ويبلغ معدل سطوع الشمس 9-11ساعة/اليوم، وهو ما يعني توافر فرص الاستثمار في مجالات الطاقة الشمسية المختلفة، وقدرت الإمكانات الحالية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية بالاستفادة من تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية بحوالي 73.656 تريلليون وات.ساعة/السنة.
ووفقًا لدراسة أعدها المركز الألماني للفضاء، يبقى إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية في مصر لا يتعدى 206 ميجا وات/ ساعة من محطة الكريمات بجنوب الجيزة، والتي تعتبر محطة الطاقة الشمسية الوحيدة في مصر التي تساهم في إنتاج الكهرباء.
وبالنسبة لطاقة الرياح، فيوجد العديد من المواقع الملائمة لإنتاجها، ومنها مناطق خليج السويس، وساحل البحر الأحمر بين منطقة رأس غارب وسفاجا، ومنطقة شرق العوينات، حيث تتميز هذه المناطق بنشاط رياح ثابت نسبيًا، ومعدل سرعة يصل إلى 10 أمتار في الثانية.


وتمتلك مصر عددًا من محطات الرياح، أهمها محطة الغردقة، ومحطة الزعفرانة، الأولى تعمل، منذ عام 1993، وتضم عدد 42 من توربينات الرياح ذات تكنولوجيات مختلفة «ثنائية وثلاثية الريشة»، وبلغ إنتاجها من الطاقة الكهربائية حوالي 7 جيجاوات/ساعة خلال عام 2010/2011، وتوفر حوالي 1.5 ألف طن بترول مكافئ، وتحد من انبعاثات ملوثة للبيئة قدرها 400 طن ثاني أكسيد الكربون سنويًا.
أما المحطة الثانية في الزعفرانة، فتم تنفيذها على مراحل، اعتبارًا من عام 2001، بالتعاون مع ألمانيا والدنمارك وإسبانيا واليابان على موقعين متجاورين مساحة الأول منهما حوالي 80 كم2، والثاني 64 كم2 غرب الموقع الأول، وتم تمويلها من خلال القروض الميسرة والمنح.
وتبلغ القدرات المركبة من طاقة الرياح حاليًا بالزعفرانة 545 ميجاوات، وبلغت كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة حوالي 1134 جيجاوات/ساعة عام 2010/2011، ويقدر الوفر في استهلاك الوقود البترولي ما مقداره نحو 250 ألف طن بترول مكافئ، يحد من الانبعاثات الملوثة للبيئة بمقدار 637 ألف طن من ثاني أكسيد الكربون.
ورغم الفرص الواعدة التي تمتلكها مصر في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة، فإن التقدم في نسبة إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من محطات الرياح والمحطات الشمسية عبر السنوات الماضية تبدو ضئيلة ولا تساهم بنسبة بارزة في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية، نظرًا لوجود الكثير من الفرص الكبيرة غير المستغلة، بالإضافة إلى وجود بعض التحديات التي تواجه قطاع الطاقة المتجددة في مصر لعل أهمها إشكاليات التمويل، نظرًا لحاجة مثل تلك المشاريع العملاقة لتمويل ضخم، وكذلك ضعف البنية التحتية اللازمة لتدشين مثل تلك المحطات الحديثة، فضلاً عن عدم جاذبية المناخ الاستثماري فيما يتعلق بهذا النوع من قطاعات الطاقة، هذا بالإضافة إلى عدم تصنيع المعدات والأدوات التقنية اللازمة لإنشاء تلك المحطات بدلاً من استيرادها من الخارج بتكلفة باهظة الثمن.


المصدر المصري اليوم


----------



## ban2009ban (9 مايو 2013)

احسنت على الموضوع ويحتاج مساندة الجميع


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 يوليو 2013)

*الطائرة الشمسية تهبط بآخر محطاتها*

*الطائرة الشمسية تهبط بآخر محطاتها*




*طائرة سولار أمبالس*

[h=3]هبطت طائرة تعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية في مدينة نيويورك في ساعة متأخرة من مساء السبت مكملة المرحلة الأخيرة من رحلة عبر الولايات المتحدة بدأت قبل شهرين.[/h] وتعمل طائرة "سولار أمبالس" بطاقة تتوفر من 12 ألف خلية شمسية في جناحيها تعيد في نفس الوقت شحن البطاريات للعمل خلال الليل.
وكانت تلك الطائرة التجريبية قد غادرت مطار دالاس الدولي خارج واشنطن في آخر مرحلة لها منذ أكثر من 18 ساعة مارة بولايات ماريلاند وديلاوير ونيوجرسي.
وسولار أمبالس أول طائرة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية قادرة على الطيران بشكل مستمر عبر الولايات المتحدة.
وأكملت الطائرة التي يعادل وزنها سيارة صغيرة المرحلة الأولى من الرحلة من سان فرانسيسكو إلى فينكس في بداية مايو ثم طارت فيما بعد في نفس الشهر من فينكس إلى دالاس .
ومن هناك طارت إلى سان لويس وتوقفت لفترة وجيزة في سينسناتي ثم توجهت بعد ذلك إلى واشنطن حيث بقت هناك منذ 16 يونيو.
ويهدف هذا المشروع إلى تعزيز الدعم لتكنولوجيا الطاقة النظيفة وقد بدأ في 2003 بميزانية تغطي عشر سنوات حجمها 90 مليون يورو (112 مليون دولار).
وضم المشروع مهندسين من شركة شيندلر السويسرية لصناعة المصاعد ومساعدة بحثية من مجموعة سلوفاي الكيماوية البلجيكية.

المصدر


----------



## أحمد089 (16 يوليو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Eng . Geophysics (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## alimg (30 يوليو 2013)

الطائرة على الطاقة رائعة

خصوصاً أنك تضمن أنها لن تتعرض للغيوم


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (24 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله جهدكم الطيب


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هاتف ببطارية تعمل بالطاقة من موجات الاسلكية قريباً*

[h=1]هاتف ببطارية تعمل بالطاقة قريباً[/h]








يعمل العلماء في جامعة واشنطن، في سياتل، على تطوير هاتف يعمل ببطارية على الطاقة، وهو ابتكار سيحرر المستخدم من هاجس الشحن الكهربائي لبطارية الهاتف الخليوي. ينكب متخصصون في جامعة واشنطن على تصنيع هاتف مجهز ببطارية او بجهاز تخزين طاقة. وتوفر هذه التقنية المتطورة مستقبلاً، القدرة على إجراء اتصالات هاتفية اعتماداً على الموجات التي تسبح عادة في الفضاء، أي من لا شيء، فالكثيرون يعانون مشكلة نسيان شحن هواتفهم الخليوية. وفي هذا الصدد، يقول البروفسور البرازيلي شيام غولاكوتا، أحد المشاركين في هذا الإختراع، لقد تمكنا من تطوير جهاز لاسلكي لا يحتاج الى بطارية او طاقة كهربائية مشحونة ويعمل على تقينة أطلقنا عليها اسم" تشتت ارتدادي المحيط". وبدل البطارية، فانه يعتمد في إرساله وبثه على موجات من أبراج استقبال وإرسال الإشارات مثل أبراج محطات الإذاعة او التلفزيون، وسوف تدخل هذا التقنية في صنع الهواتف الذكية لتمكين مستخدميها إرسال رسائل قصيرة او إجراء إتصال حتى ولو كانت البطارية فارغة بالفعل، وهذا خرق حقيقي في عالم التقنيات العالية الدقة. وأول الاختبارات على فعّالية تقنية تشتّت ارتدادي المحيط كانت إقامة اتصال بين الهاتف الذكي وأشياء للاستخدامات اليومية ينسى الإنسان عادة اين وضعها مثل حاملة المفاتيح او هاتف خليوي او محفظة صغيرة، فسهلت تقنية " تشتت ارتدادي المحيط"، التي تكون الأدوات المذكورة مجهزة، العثور بعد إرسالها إشارات الى الهاتف الخليوي المزود التقنية نفسها بعدما حددت مكانها. والخطوة التالية التي تمّ اختبارها بنجاح هي إجراء إتصالات أو إرسال رسالة قصيرة، وذلك بمساعدة الإشارات أو الموجات الصادرة عن أبراج التلفزيون أو الاذاعة، ولأن موجات بث هذه الأبراج عالية جداً فان التردد يصل الى الهواتف حتى ولو أجري الاتصال من السيارة أو المنزل.


المصدر


----------



## علي حسين (7 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> *هاتف ببطارية تعمل بالطاقة قريباً*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;gX9cbxLSOkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gX9cbxLSOkE[/video]


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*طاقة البرق تشحن الهواتف الذكية*

طاقة البرق تشحن الهواتف الذكية​ 
*


نحج باحثون بريطانيون في تجربة استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية، التي تنتج من البرق، في شحن هاتف ذكي، ما يبشّر بسبل مبتكرة لحل مشكلة فراغ البطارية السريع في هذه الأجهزة.*

ثمة قاسم مشترك، أو في تعبير أدق، عيب مشترك في كل الهواتف والأجهزة اللوحية الذكية، إلى أي عائلة انتمت. إنها البطارية التي تفرغ سريعًا، بسبب تواصل عمل الخوادم في الهواتف الذكية على مدار الساعة.
وهذا ما دفع بشركات تصنيع الهواتف الخلوية الذكية إلى البحث جديًا في ما يمكن أن يسعفها في شحن بطاريات أجهزتها، طالما أن الشعار الموحد هو اتصال بلا انفصال.

*قوة البرق*
قال باحثون بريطانيون في جامعة ساوثامبتون، تعاونهم شركة نوكيا المصنعة للهواتف الذكية، إنهم نجحوا في تجربة استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية، التي تنتج من البرق، في شحن هاتف ذكي.
فقد نجح هؤلاء الباحثون في توليد طاقة كهربائية توازي الطاقة التي يولدها البرق، وفي تحويلها عبر محوّل خاص لشحن بطارية هاتف من جيل نوكيا لوميا الجديد، من دون أن تنفجر البطارية، أو أن تتأثر أي من القطع أو الدوائر الكهربائية الداخلية في الهاتف. 
فقد ولدوا طاقة تقدر قوتها بما يزيد على 200 ألف فولت، مررت عبر محوّل، فيه فجوة مدارها 300 ملم، من أجل توليد ضوء وحرارة مماثلة لصاعقة البرق. وجرى توجيه الصاعقة هذه إلى الهاتف موضوع التجربة، من أجل شحن بطاريته.


[video=youtube;RJTl2oqaWPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RJTl2oqaWPs#t=0[/video]


*خطوة مهمة
*ونيل بالمر عالم مشارك في هذه التجربة، قال إن الدوائر في ذلك الهاتف استقرّت بعدما التقطت التيار الكهربائي الذي مر في الهواء، والذي قام مع رفاقه بتوليده. أضاف: "تثبت هذه التجربة أنه يمكننا تسخير التيار الناتج من الصواعق والمار في الهواء لشحن الأجهزة، وهذه خطوة مهمة في مسيرة فهم طرق تسخير الطاقة الطبيعية للاستخدام الشخصي"، إلا أن بالمر أكد أن نجاح هذه التجربة لا يعني أن أي مستخدم للهاتف الذكي يمكنه القيام بها بنفسه، ففيها الكثير من الخطورة على حياته.
ونسبت تقارير صحافية لكريس ويبر، نائب الرئيس التنفيذي للمبيعات والتسويق في نوكيا، قوله: "سيستغل مهندسو نوكيا هذه التجربة، لاستنباط أفكار جديدة ومبتكرة حول سبل شحن بطاريات الهواتف في المستقبل".


----------



## علي حسين (3 نوفمبر 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> طاقة البرق تشحن الهواتف الذكية​


اعتقد ان هناك محددات لاستخدام طاقة البرق لشحن الهواتف الخلوية 
الاول : طاقة البرق هي طاقة تستمر لفترة قصيرة جدا بحيث تكون الطاقة مركزة وهائله جدا .
الثاني : التيار المصاحب للتفريغ هو ايضا هائل جدا ولا اتصور انه يمكن ان يبقي الهاتف سليما .
الثالث : التيار الكهربائي اثناء التفرغ يكون متغيرا وليس مستقرا من حيث المقدار.


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 نوفمبر 2013)

علي حسين قال:


> اعتقد ان هناك محددات لاستخدام طاقة البرق لشحن الهواتف الخلوية
> الاول : طاقة البرق هي طاقة تستمر لفترة قصيرة جدا بحيث تكون الطاقة مركزة وهائله جدا .
> الثاني : التيار المصاحب للتفريغ هو ايضا هائل جدا ولا اتصور انه يمكن ان يبقي الهاتف سليما .
> الثالث : التيار الكهربائي اثناء التفرغ يكون متغيرا وليس مستقرا من حيث المقدار.



جزاك الله كل خير أخي على حسين

و فعلا كلامك صحيح في كل ما اشرت اليه

و لكن أكيد تم وضع حلول لهذه المشكلات.


----------



## علي حسين (4 نوفمبر 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي على حسين
> 
> و فعلا كلامك صحيح في كل ما اشرت اليه
> 
> و لكن أكيد تم وضع حلول لهذه المشكلات.



اخي محمد : التجربة المشار اليها هي مجرد محاكاة للبرق .
وهي بالفعل تفتح الافاق لاستغلال الطاقة المجانيه للبرق .
ولم تكن التجربة ضمن الظروف الحقيقيه للبرق .


----------



## محمد.المصري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*نظارتك الشمسية 'راي بان' لشحن هاتفك الذكي*



First Published: 2013-11-18​
نظارتك الشمسية 'راي بان' لشحن هاتفك الذكيالاختراع الجديد يتمثل في وضع ألواح شمسية على جانبي النظارة لتخزين الطاقة وشحن الآيفون واطالة عمر البطارية. ميدل ايست أونلاين









ليست للزينة فقط 






واشنطن - طرح المصمم العالمي سايلوس كالوسكار نموذجًا لمشروع ما زال قيد التطوير قام فيه بتحويل نظارة شمسية من نوع "راي بان" إلى جهاز لشحن هواتف الآيفون من خلال إضافة ألواح شمسية على جانبي النظارة.
وتوضع ألواح الطاقة الشمسية صغيرة الحجم على ذراعي النظارة، وتقوم خلال فترة النهار بالحصول على طاقة تكفي لشحن الهاتف مساءً، حيث يمكن فصل اللوحات المصممة خصيصًا لسهولة تركيبها على ذراع النظارة وفكها ومن ثم وصلها مباشرةً بالهاتف حيث سيضمن المنتوج الجديد اطالة عمر الطارية.
ولم يوضح مصمم المشروع الذي أطلق عليه اسم "شاما شادا" إن كان يعتزم تحويله إلى منتج فعلي كما لم يوضح أي جدول زمني لذلك.
يُوذكر أن شركة آبل كانت قد حصلت سابقًا على براءة إختراع لتزويد الهواتف نفسها بالأجزاءات اللازمة التي تتيح لها الحصول على الطاقة الشمسية لإطالة عمر بطارية الهاتف.
ويعتبر شحن الهواتف الذكية بالطاقة الشمسية ثورة في عالم التكنولوجيا الحديثة الصديقة للبيئة.
وطورت شركة إفريقية في وقت سابق جهازاً متنقلاً لشحن الهواتف المحمولة يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، ما يتيح خصوصا شحن الأجهزة في الأماكن النائية والتي تعاني نقصاً أو انقطاعاً في إمدادات الكهرباء، وهو ما يساعد كثيرين على إتمام أعمالهم والتواصل مع الآخرين، كما يمكن أن يمثل الجهاز مصدراً للربح بشرائه أو استئجاره، حسب الشركة التي تعمل في جنوب إفريقيا وسوازيلاند.
وحمل الشاحن اسم "أي تشارجا" وصُمم بقدرة ‬24 فولتاً، وتضمن الجهاز المصنوع من الصلب ألواحاً شمسية ومحولات وستة منافذ للشحن، وتتيح الألواح الشمسية شحن بطاريات الجهاز بما يوفر شحن الهواتف لمدة ‬24 ساعة.
وتتجه انظار العالم بما في ذلك الدول العربية والفقيرة الى الاستثمار في الطاقة النظيفة.
وأكد خبراء البيئة أن زيادة الاستثمارات في الطاقة الشمسية ساهمت في خفض تكلفة مصدر الطاقة البديل ولكن مشاكل ضعف القدرة المالية ما زالت تطارد آمال 1.6 مليار نسمة في أرجاء العالم يعيشون بلا كهرباء.
وتمد الشمس نسبة ضئيلة جدا تقل عن عشر واحد في المئة من احتياجات البشر من الطاقة، ولكن أنصار الطاقة الشمسية يقولون انه ربما بدا فجرها في البزوغ بفضل تمويل غربي للتصدي "لإدمان" النفط وتغيرات المناخ.
وذكر المجلس الاكاديمي وهو مؤسسة علمية تجمع الاكاديميين من جميع أنحاء العالم، أن جهود الحد من التغيرات المناخية ينبغي ان تستهدف أعدادا أكبر من بشر محرومين من مصادر طاقة أساسية.


المصدر


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 فبراير 2014)

رام الله - رايــة:
شهدت السنوات القليلة الماضية اهتماما ملحوظا بالوقود الحيوي كأحد مصادر الطاقة المتجددة، وقد سنّ عدد من الدول الأوروبية والولايات المتحدة الأميركية قوانين خاصة لتشجيع إنتاج هذا النوع من الوقود، والذي أثار إنتاجه جدلا عالميا نظرا لاعتماد تصنيعه -وبشكل مباشر- على بعض المحاصيل الزراعية -كالذرة وفول الصويا وغيرهما- مما يؤثر على سلة الغذاء العالمية.
وتدل الدراسات على أن الإيثانول -الذي يتم استخراجه من الذرة- قد حل مكان 10% من الغازولين المستخدم في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية في وسائل النقل، كما حدد القانون الأميركي حدا أعلى لاستخراج الإيثانول من الذرة بحيث لا يتجاوز 15 مليار غالون سنويا، إلا أن التوسع عالميا في إنتاجه يواجه تحديات كبيرة ويحتاج إلى دعم حكومي كبير، من هنا فقد برزت فكرة إنتاج الوقود الحيوي من الطحالب كمصدر للطاقة المتجددة.
مصدر واعد للطاقة
الطحالب نباتات بحرية بسيطة التكوين، معظمها قادر على إجراء عملية التمثيل الضوئي، حيث تستطيع أن تنتج زيتا نباتيا، تتم معالجته كيميائيا للحصول على الديزل الحيوي Biodiesel، القادر على تشغيل كثير من المحركات.
وتتفوق الطحالب على غيرها من المحاصيل النباتية المنتجة للزيوت بعدد من المميزات المهمة، حيث إنها تتكاثر بسرعة، ولا تحتاج إلى مساحات كبيرة لنموها، كما يمكن تربيتها في البرك المفتوحة أو في المفاعلات الحيوية الضوئية، ويحتاج نموها إلى الشمس والماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون وبعض المواد المغذية كالفوسفات والنترات والحديد.
كذلك، فإن الطحالب لا تحتاج إلى تربة خصبة لكي تنمو، إذ يمكن تربيتها في المستنقعات أو في صهاريج خاصة يتم تشييدها في الأماكن التي تنبعث منها كميات كبيرة من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون اللازم لنموها، كمحطات توليد الطاقة والأماكن الصناعية ذات الانبعاثات الغازية الملوثة.
ويبين الباحث جيم سيرز -الذي أسس شركة سوليكس بايوفيولز Solix Biofeuls لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي من الطحالب- أن الولايات المتحدة تسعى لإنتاج 140 مليار غالون من الديزل الحيوي سنويا، وهذا يتطلب زراعة ثلاثة مليارات فدان من الأراضي الزراعية بنبات فول الصويا أو نحو مليار فدان من الأراضي بنبات الكانولا، بينما يمكن إنتاج كمية الديزل الحيوي تلك من خلال زراعة نحو 95 مليون فدان فقط بالطحالب، إذ إن هذه النباتات بسيطة التركيب تتمتع بمساحة سطح كبيرة جدا بالنسبة لحجمها، وهي بالتالي تنمو بسرعة عالية.
كذلك، فإن الديزل الحيوي يتميز بأنه قابل للتحلل الحيوي Biodegradable وغير سام، ودرجة حرارة احتراقه بوجود الهواء حوالي 160 درجة سلسيوس، وهي أعلى من درجة حرارة احتراق الديزل الأحفوري والتي تبلغ 66 درجة سلسيوس، كما أن كمية غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناجمة عن حرقه أقل بكثير مما ينتجه الديزل العادي من غازات.
لقد بينت التجارب التي أجريت على طائفة كبيرة من الطحالب قدرة بعض الأنواع على إنتاج الدهون لتصنيع الوقود الحيوي بشكل أفضل من بعض الأنواع الأخرى، ومن تلك الأنواع: طحلب Botryococcus Braunii الذي يتميز بارتفاع إنتاجيته من الدهون وقلة احتياجاته الغذائية، حيث تبلغ نسبة الدهون فيه نحو 61% من وزنه الجاف، وكذلك طحلب Aurantichytrium الذي أجرى عليه باحثون يابانيون دراسة في جامعتي تسوكوبا وطوهوكو خلال عام 2013 بهدف زراعته في مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة لاستخلاص وقود حيوي منه.
وللحصول على الديزل الحيوي، يتم استخلاص الدهون من الطحالب بواسطة بعض المذيبات، ثم تفصل أغشية الخلايا بالترشيح، حيث يتم الحصول على المادة الدهنية نقية وخالية من البروتينات والسكريات القابلة للذوبان في الماء، يلي ذلك خلط دهون الطحالب مع كحول الميثانول أو الإيثانول بوجود هيدروكسيد الصوديوم كعامل منشط، وهذا التفاعل الكيميائي يطلَق عليه الأسترة، حيث تتكون طبقتان: عليا، وهي طبقة أستر الدهن (الديزل الحيوي). وطبقة سفلى، وهي مادة الغلسرين، ويتم فصل الطبقتين وتنقية الديزل الحيوي، الذي يمكن أن يستخدم بشكل مباشر وقودا للمحركات، أو أن يخلط مع الديزل الأحفوري بنسب محددة.
*حل سحري وتحديات جمة*
بالرغم من الآفاق الواعدة للوقود الحيوي المستخلص من الطحالب، وتحمس كثير من الباحثين لمميزاته المتعددة وفي مقدمتها أنه وقود صديق للبيئة، حيث يمتص كميات كبيرة من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الهواء، المتهم الرئيسي بالتسبب في ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، كما ينجم عن حرقه انبعاث كميات أقل من هذا الغاز عند مقارنته بالوقود الأحفوري، فإن إنتاجه بشكل تجاري يواجه كثيرا من التحديات.
فهذه التقنية ما زالت في مرحلة البحث والتطوير، فنمو الطحالب إلى المرحلة المناسبة لإنتاج الدهون منها ما زال قيد الدراسة والبحث، حيث تبين أن حصول الطحالب على كمية مناسبة ومحددة من الضوء أمر مهم للغاية، وكذلك بالنسبة للمغذيات ودرجة الحرارة المناسبة ومدى توفر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون، مما يستلزم استخدام أجهزة خاصة متطورة للمحافظة على بيئة مناسبة لنمو الطحالب.
كذلك، فإن هذه البيئة المناسبة لنمو الطحالب يجب المحافظة عليها من التلوث من قبل بعض الكائنات الدقيقة الموجودة في الهواء، والتي قد تتسبب في تراجع إنتاجها للدهون اللازمة لتصنيع الديزل الحيوي.
هذه التحديات تزيد كثيرا من كلفة إنتاج الديزل الحيوي من الطحالب، مما يجعل سعر لتر هذا النوع من الوقود أكثر بعدة أضعاف من سعر لتر الديزل الأحفوري أو الغازولين، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن عددا كبيرا من الباحثين يؤكدون أن الطحالب سوف تقدم للبشرية وقودا متجددا ونظيفا خلال عقدين من الآن، وأن هذه النباتات البسيطة ستجد لها موطئ قدم في خارطة الطاقة العالمية في المستقبل.


المصدر


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 مارس 2014)

بطارية من النباتات!
استطاعت شركة انتل الاستفادة من المركبات الكيميائية الموجودة في نبات الراوند (rhubarbs) لتصنع بطارية أنظف و أرخص 97% و أكثر فاعلية بمرتين من البطاريات التقليدية







Intel


Using chemicals found in rhubarbs, scientists have created a battery that's greener, 97% cheaper, and 2x more effective than regular batteries.

المصدر


----------



## jomma (3 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد على هذه المواضيع القيمة.


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 أبريل 2014)

*براءتا اختراع لحماية بيئة شركات البترول وقود للجرارات والسيارات.. من زيوت الطعام والمخلفات*

*براءتا اختراع لحماية بيئة شركات البترول
وقود للجرارات والسيارات.. من زيوت الطعام والمخلفات*







*وضع معهد بحوث البترول خطة لإيجاد بدائل مختلفة للوقود المستخدم للسيارات بمصر، لتوفير البيوديزل (الديزل الحيوي)، والبيوايثانول (الإيثانول الحيوي) والجازولين من المخلفات الملوثة للبيئة، بالتمويل الذاتي للمعهد، من خلال دراسات الباحثين. * وأكد الدكتور أحمد الصباغ رئيس المعهد أن المعهد طبق تقنية تحويل زيوت الطعام المستعملة في المنازل والفنادق والمطاعم بدلا من التخلص منها في الصرف الصحي، ليتم تحويلها إلي بيوديزل، وإمداد جرار زراعي به، وتشغيله، وكانت كفاءة الاحتراق فيه عالية، وفق مواصفات وقود الديزل المصري.
ويوجه الصباغ الدعوة لتوجيه الفكر الاستثماري لتكوين شركات صغيرة تقوم بجمع هذه الزيوت من المدن والقرى وإنشاء مصانع صغيرة تمول للشباب للعمل في هذا المجال لجمع الزيوت وتصنيع البيوديزل .
ويشير إلى أنه من الدراسات والأبحاث ما قام به عدد من الباحثين في المعهد بتحويل المواد البلاستيكية الموجودة في النفايات والقمامة إلي المصادر التكوينية الأولي من الجازولين والسولار بنسبة 80 %، باستخدام عوامل رخيصة بغرض استخدامها كوقود مساعد أو تكميلي للسيارات.
وبسؤاله: هل يوجد بديل عن استيراد الفحم؟ 
يجيب الصباغ: تقدم البرازيل بديلا عن الفحم والمازوت باستخدام مستحلبات الوقود من البتيومين (الإسفلت)، وتقوم بتسويقه لدول جنوب أوروبا وجنوب شرق آسيا لاستخدام تلك المستحلبات في محطات تحلية المياه وتوليد الكهرباء. ويضيف أن هناك دراسات لإنتاج البيوديزل من الطحالب الخضراء التي تبني في إطارها الداخلي مواد زيتية حيث يتم استخلاص هذه الزيوت. 
ويوضح أن الباحثين تمكنوا من الحصول علي أعلي معدل لإنتاج المواد الزيتية من الطحالب، وصل إلي 5 جرامات في اللتر، وأنه جار العمل الآن لتمويل هذا البحث ليصبح مشروعا صناعيا، واستخدامه كمصدر للطاقة وآمن للبيئة، والاتجاه الآن لتربية وتنمية تلك الطحالب لزيادتها.
ويشير إلى أن المعهد حصل علي براءتي اختراع في معالجة كبريتيد الهيدروجين المصاحب لإنتاج الزيت الخام لشركات البترول الذي يسبب الموت الجماعي للعاملين في حالة عدم معالجته بجانب أنه يدمر البيئة التحتية لشركات البترول بسبب التآكل والانهيار التام للتركيبات المعدنية والحديدية، لأنه مكون يساعد علي تلوث البيئة بالأكاسيد الحمضية مما يدمر البيئة المحيطة. ويتابع أنه إذا لم تتم معالجته فسيؤدي لتوقف الإنتاج من الآبار المصابة بكبريتيد الهيدروجين لذلك أنتج المعهد مواد كيماوية وصلت إلي 150 ألف برميل بغرض خفض معدل كبريتيد الهيدروجين من عشرات الآلاف جزء فى المليون إلي الصفر مما جعل شركات البترول توقف استيراد تلك المواد الكيماوية من الخارج، وتوفر 10 ملايين دولار سنويا بعد تصنيعها محلياً، وحماية بيئة العمل والبيئة المحيطة.






المصدر


​


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 يناير 2015)

*«كاوست» تتوسع في أبحاث الطاقة الشمسية في عهد الملك سلمان*

دشنها الملك الراحل في سبتمبر 2009








تدخل جامعة الملك عبد الله (KAUST) في السعودية مرحلة مهمة في عهد الملك سلمان بن عبد العزيز، حيث توسع أبحاثها في هذا المجال، إذ ما زال مجال أبحاث الطاقة الشمسية غير محدد المعالم إلى حد كبير في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
ومن المتوقع، بحسب مسؤولين في الجامعة، أن تساهم تلك الأبحاث في الاستفادة من أشعة الشمس، واستغلال إمكاناتها الجديدة حيث تعمل جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم والتقنية في السعودية جاهدة على البحث عن مواد جديدة يمكنها جمع الطاقة الشمسية بكفاءة أكبر.
وقال جون - لوك بريداس، مدير مركز هندسة الطاقة الشمسية والخلايا الضوئية ومارك فيرميش، المدير الإداري في مركز أبحاث الطاقة في الجامعة أن أهداف الطاقة المتجددة للسعودية طموحة، لكن في ظل «الاختيار المناسب لتقنيات ومنشآت تحويل الطاقة» مما يساعدها أن تمتلك أرخص طاقة متجددة على مستوى العالم.
وأوضح المختصان أن هناك عقبات أحبط بعضها واحدة من المبادرات التي كان من المتوقع أن يطلق عليها مبادرة الطاقة الشمسية الصناعية الأكثر طموحا على الإطلاق في المنطقة: ألا وهي مبادرة ديزيرتيك Desertec. التي قدرت ميزانيتها بنحو 400 مليار يورو إلى جانب 19 جهة مساهمة كبرى في بدايتها، إلا أنها واجهت الكثير من التحديات بسبب تقلص عدد المساهمين وأدى ذلك إلى ضياع حلم اتحاد أوروبي ومنطقة شرق أوسط وشمال أفريقيا متصلين كهربائيا.
وكانت الإمارات العربية المتحدة، أعلنت عن خطتها لجعل مدينة مصدر واحدة من أكثر المدن استدامة على مستوى العالم. باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في الشرق الأوسط، وإذ تستوعب المدينة محطة الطاقة «شمس 1» لتكون في طليعة دول المنطقة الأكثر استخداما وسعت إلى مضاعفة الجهود البحثية الساعية إلى تطوير الطاقة الشمسية وتحسين كفاءتها وخفض تكلفتها. ويأتي ذلك متزامنا مع جهود السعودية في تذليل الصعوبات لتمكين دول الخليج من الاستفادة الكاملة من الطاقة الشمسية التي تدعمها طبيعة المنطقة والتكوينات الطبيعية، الأمر الذي سيحقق الاستفادة الكاملة من مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية والتخفيف من الوقود لتلبية احتياجات الطاقة.
وتهدف جامعة الملك عبد الله إلى أن تكون جامعة أبحاث للدراسات العليا ذات شهرة عالمية وتقدم مساهمات ملموسة في التقدم العلمي والتقني.
ووفقا لخطة الجامعة فإنها ستلعب دورا مهما في تطور السعودية والعالم. بحلول عام 2020 من خلال تنفيذ أحدث البحوث الأساسية والبحوث الموجهة نحو تحقيق أهداف محددة في مجال العلوم والتقنية تضاهي البحوث التي تجريها أفضل 10 جامعات للعلوم والتقنية في العالم، والتي يتضح نجاحها من خلال التركيز على الأنشطة البحثية والأكاديمية في المجالات التي يمكن أن تتميز فيها جامعة الملك عبد الله وفقا للمعايير العالمية. وسيكون التركيز على الأثر، وسيكون لجامعة الملك عبد الله مراكز بحثية تشتهر بأنها رائدة العالم في مجالات تخصصها. الخريجون يتمتعون بمهارات عالية ومدربون تدريبا عاليا، ويملكون القدرات والدافع ليكونوا قادة في مجال التعليم والأعمال. أنشطة أبحاث وتسويق تسهم بصورة واضحة في تنويع وتعزيز اقتصاد البلاد.
وتساهم في تقدم العلم والتقنية من خلال البحوث الجريئة والتعاونية. كما تساهم في توعية القادة في مجال العلوم والتقنية، وتساعد على تنويع الاقتصاد السعودي وتتصدى للتحديات ذات الأهمية الإقليمية والعالمية، بما فيه صالح السعودية والمنطقة والعالم.

المصدر


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

واو


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

هناك تقدم كبير او قفزه حتى في هذا المجال


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

اتمنى ان نكون سباقين في هذا المجال


----------

